# What AIO would you want to see tested?



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Now that my wax test has concluded I want to try something else, something that is a 1 post review/test (holding off waxing for 4 months takes it's toll).

I just placed an order for some more polishing pads, and I saw Auto Finesse Tripple on sale in a 250ml bottle. After reading some recent threads about how people didn't like Autogylm SRP (a favorite of mine) I though a comparison would be fun to see the difference between the 2.

However, why just do 2? I have an old bottle of Meguiars M6 cleaner wax which claims to do the same stuff these two do, but I would like to add maybe 1 or 2 more. I won't have the same selection as everyone in the UK, but if the price is reasonable, I will get another product to try out. If someone has one that I can't get (or afford) that they want to see tested, you can send me a sample (I did notice some were out of stock when I did my pad order).

So yeah, getting a feeler. I'm doing one anyway, but I still need to line up a car that is showing some paint hate so there is time to get a product here before a test would start.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

HD Speed is a good candidate, and you should be able to lay hands on a bottle easily since it's a US product.

BTW, what parameters are you planning to compare / test?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Guru said:


> HD Speed is a good candidate, and you should be able to lay hands on a bottle easily since it's a US product.
> 
> BTW, what parameters are you planning to compare / test?


Looks/cleaning and filling ability. I don't care how long they last, I always top them with a wax when I use them. I will be doing this to someone else's car as mine isn't very oxidized/swirled to show how much cleaning and filling can be done.

Basically each product will get a section of the same panel (hood probably) and applied and then photographed. I will do multiple coats up to a number that I determine to be sufficient (probably 3) and then reveal which one is which at a later date (teehee). Obviously, I will have to be very careful with the photo editing to not sway the results with any camera settings. I will try to use only a spot light in the garage to show the paint (lights off) and only convert the raw photos, no adjustments.

Ninjaedit: HD speed is available to me, I will have to check price and availability.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Dg 501


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Dg 501


DG 501 is for Fiberglass..

http://www.eshine.ca/duragloss_501_marine_rv_polish_16oz-2521.php?cat=70


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Sheep said:


> DG 501 is for Fiberglass..
> 
> http://www.eshine.ca/duragloss_501_marine_rv_polish_16oz-2521.php?cat=70


LOL, yeah. I thought being in Canda you would have heard about it but my fault. It is a very popular AIO in the US and cleans very well. It was originally designed for fiberglass but is one of the bet AIOs around. Think of it like Zaino AIO with a DG branding. Or the other way around depending on which one do you prefer.

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/auto-detailing-101/42891-not-sure-about-duragloss-501-a.html

http://www.live2detail.com/showthread.php?4273-Short-review-of-DG-501


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> LOL, yeah. I thought being in Canda you would have heard about it but my fault. It is a very popular AIO in the US and cleans very well. It was originally designed for fiberglass but is one of the bet AIOs around. Think of it like Zaino AIO with a DG branding. Or the other way around depending on which one do you prefer.
> 
> http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/auto-detailing-101/42891-not-sure-about-duragloss-501-a.html
> 
> http://www.live2detail.com/showthread.php?4273-Short-review-of-DG-501


Interesting... I was hoping for 105 but it's out of stock at the moment... However, DG501 is a pad raper apparently.

EDIT: DG 501 is out of stock as well. Is 151 similar in performance?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Flakey said:


> Dg 501


+1. I love this AIO.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

How about the new Menzerna one? I can't remember the name. Suppose to have good corrective power.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> How about the new Menzerna one? I can't remember the name. Suppose to have good corrective power.


Not available to me from my suppliers. Only have Colour Lock and Power Lock.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Britemax AIO Max, Zaino AIO, Raceglaze Pre Cleaner


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Summit Detailing said:


> Britemax AIO Max, Zaino AIO, Raceglaze Pre Cleaner


Raceglaze Pre wax Cleaner doesn't offer protection does it? It MUST be an All in one, otherwise I would just use a compound.

Zaino isn't available.

Britemax isn't available.

Here, maybe I'll post what I can immediately get.

- Most of the Poorboys Polish + carnuba/sealant products 
- Some Chemical Guys products 
- Blackfire Total Polish and Seal.
- HD Speed.
- 1Z Einszett Polish Wax.
- Griots One Step Paint Sealant.
- Klasse AIO.
- Optimum Poli-Seal.
- Werkstat Acrylic Prime and Carnuba Prime.
- Pinnacle XMT 360.
- Duragloss #151.
- Auto Finesse Tripple (have).
- Autogly SRP (have).
- Meguiars M6 Cleaner Wax (have).
- Megs NXT Tech 2.0 wax (says it's a cleaner - Have).

I also have the basic retain store selection of products, including Mothers, Meguiars, Turtle Wax, and ArmorAll products.

Pick one.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Britemax even if it came 4th, also in predictive text it suggests Christmas.

John Tht.

What. ^^^^^^

Ps put me on the AF list..... follow that Sheep.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Klasse AIO would be good to use as a control in the test & I would be interested in seeing how Poli-seal compares to the other products already mentioned.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

If you actually want some correction, take a look at HD Speed, Optimum GPS, and Meg's D151. 

Are you going to be applying by machine or just slapping it on with an applicator?


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Id like to see Chemical Guys V4 Extreme all in one battling it out please! I own some and it would be good to see how it compared... hopefully well lol!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

DJBAILEY said:


> How about the new Menzerna one? I can't remember the name. Suppose to have good corrective power.


The new AIO from Menzerna is called Power Protect and I'm currently having a little play with it - initial experimentation proves it to be a strong performer - possibly even toppling my fav Zaino AIO. Corrects like an ultra fine finishing polish, has an almost endless work time and very easy to remove. No idea on the length of protection as yet mind. Its very good :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A cheap one against an expensive one would be good to see.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Duragloss would be nice to see along with GPS (hand or machine). Like the idea of using Megs M6 as we don't really see much of product line any more. The HD Speed would be interesting although this does not have the distribution in the UK most others brands enjoy.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfs carnauba glaze, chemical guys blacklight, poorboys polish w sealant


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd like to see klasse AIO, AG SRP and oddly the zy mol cleaner wax as sold at halfords:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_190008_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

I think these three would be really good to see as baseline products.

The first is a well known AIO and the latter two something that's from a big brand and easily available from most high-street car shops.

In terms of products to actually test, I'd like to see the BH cleaner polish down as a candidate, but I don't think that offers much if any protection.

FWIW, I might have some of the Zy mol kicking around if you wanted a sample and couldn't get some easily.
I always found it really easy to use with reasonable polishing/filling performance and reasonable protection.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

suspal said:


> A cheap one against an expensive one would be good to see.


second that!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheezemonkhai said:


> I'd like to see klasse AIO, AG SRP and oddly the zy mol cleaner wax as sold at halfords:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_190008_langId_-1_categoryId_165527
> 
> ...


I actually have that one too. I always forget about it, it's such a ...beeep. to use. I will test that one as well.

I'm planning on doing this by machine, but some products (zymol) don't like machine, so maybe I'll do a hand section as well.

Correction isn't required, but some products do correct. All will be taken into account when tested (can't fault a product for not correcting when it says it doesn't). Optimum Poli-Seal is 10 bucks, same with a bottle of AG SRP. Most of these are under 20 dollars, however quantity varies.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Titanium Htail said:


> Britemax even if it came 4th, also in predictive text it suggests Christmas.
> 
> John Tht.
> 
> ...


What?



lowejackson said:


> Duragloss would be nice to see along with GPS (hand or machine). Like the idea of using Megs M6 as we don't really see much of product line any more. The HD Speed would be interesting although this does not have the distribution in the UK most others brands enjoy.


Only the DG 151 is available at the moment. I'm also not thrilled about DG501 taking my pad to town. HD speed is currently available, around $20 for what appears to be 16 oz. GPS is something I'm VERY interested in, looks like a doodle to use being a spray product. I might just grab that and Poli Seal.



suspal said:


> A cheap one against an expensive one would be good to see.


Yes yes, david vs goliath. It will be hard to judge exactly, I'm going to try to get the cheapest ones possible while still being a relevant contender (smaller bottles, less money). If there is something that you really want used, send me a sample. I'll even send back the remainder.



yetizone said:


> The new AIO from Menzerna is called Power Protect and I'm currently having a little play with it - initial experimentation proves it to be a strong performer - possibly even toppling my fav Zaino AIO. Corrects like an ultra fine finishing polish, has an almost endless work time and very easy to remove. No idea on the length of protection as yet mind. Its very good :thumb:


Unfortunately it's not available to me at this moment, would have been a great addition.



redit5 said:


> Id like to see Chemical Guys V4 Extreme all in one battling it out please! I own some and it would be good to see how it compared... hopefully well lol!


I didn't see that one available, I'll check again. I know their current AIO polish was showing out of stock, don't know if I can get anything from them for this.



ajc347 said:


> Klasse AIO would be good to use as a control in the test & I would be interested in seeing how Poli-seal compares to the other products already mentioned.


Klasse and Poli-Seal are 2 I would really like in the test, esp Poli-Seal as it's 10 bucks for 8 onces.



Blackmondie said:


> Wolfs carnauba glaze, chemical guys blacklight, poorboys polish w sealant


No Wolfs glaze available to me. Black light is as well as the poorboys, but they are bigger bottles (more money) and I don't know how much I want lying around at the end of this. I'll need to find some cars to use them up on that's for sure .


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sheep said:


> ..... GPS is something I'm VERY interested in, looks like a doodle to use being a spray product. I might just grab that and Poli Seal....


On purely selfish grounds I would love to see a comparison between GPS and Poliseal.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Wot no AG UDS?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would like to see a head too head test side by side with Autobright Euphoria and Autofinesse Tripple please.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> I would like to see a head too head test side by side with Autobright Euphoria and Autofinesse Tripple please.


Autobright is not available to me.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Autobright is not available to me.


They might do mate, just give them a phonecall to Autobright direct and see if they deliver to your region and if they do get a time frame of the delivery to your chosen delivery address :thumb: Keep us informed.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> They might do mate, just give them a phonecall to Autobright direct and see if they deliver to your region and if they do get a time frame of the delivery to your chosen delivery address :thumb: Keep us informed.


It's not nearly important enough to me to start asking for samples. I looked into some products in the past, and the shipping was more then the product. You can buy one and send it to me though


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd love to see Dodo Juice Need For Speed in there. It never gets a mention.
I've always been tempted to try it but never bit the bullet.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AF AutoFinesse Tripple still for me, good luck may find a mid priced product producing great results.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

IMO direct comparisons of AIOs are all but impossible. The reason is that they aren't even close to being a monolithic group. Rather, each one is some combination of disparate elements: mechanical abrasives, chemical paint cleaners, fillers and some sort of LSP. It becomes a question of context, both of application and of user. Is an AIO that has good abrasive action and decent chemical cleaning combined with a fragile LSP objectively better than one that has little or no abrasive action coupled with strong chemical cleaners and a relatively durable LSP? I think I would argue that they simply different products. Horses for courses, if you will.

For most of the situations where I might choose an AIO I prefer Duragloss 501 to all other contenders that I've tried but Optimum GPS, the Sonax AIOs, Werkstat Prime Strong, AF Tripple and Meguiiar's D151 all can have their uses.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

LostHighway said:


> IMO direct comparisons of AIOs are all but impossible. The reason is that they aren't even close to being a monolithic group. Rather, each one is some combination of disparate elements: mechanical abrasives, chemical paint cleaners, fillers and some sort of LSP. It becomes a question of context, both of application and of user. Is an AIO that has good abrasive action and decent chemical cleaning combined with a fragile LSP objectively better than one that has little or no abrasive action coupled with strong chemical cleaners and a relatively durable LSP? I think I would argue that they simply different products. Horses for courses, if you will.
> 
> For most of the situations where I might choose an AIO I prefer Duragloss 531 to all other contenders that I've tried but Optimum GPS, the Sonax AIOs, Werkstat Prime Strong, AF Tripple and Meguiiar's D151 all can have their uses.


The idea came about with people stating certain products being significantly better looks wise. Yes, some will remove clear, some won't. Some can withstand winter, others only 1 wash. Doesn't matter, they each have a price tag and the best way to see how they compare visually (durability shouldn't be your only concern when buying an AIO) is to test on the same panel. I would do a durability test, and I might later down the road on my car, but this is just cleaning/filling ability test.

Full Disclosure and product information will be given, but I'm not revealing which product is which on the test sections to help remove personal bias that definitely goes around on here.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Sheep said:


> ... the best way to see how they compare visually (durability shouldn't be your only concern when buying an AIO) is to test on the same panel.


Short of having access to something like an Rhopoint IQ you still face a litany of methodological issues. It is very difficult to properly control for the major variables both at your end and at this end.

I can't speak for anyone else but for my uses filling ability is the attribute I care about least in an AIO.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

LostHighway said:


> Short of having access to something like an Rhopoint IQ you still face a litany of methodological issues. It is very difficult to properly control for the major variables both at your end and at this end.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else but for my uses filling ability is the attribute I care about least in an AIO.


Cool, then don't read the thread.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok as it stands right now, I have these for the test.

- Autoglym SRP
- Auto Finesse Tripple
- Meguiars M6 Cleaner Wax

I'm going to add Optimum Poli-Seal, and one more, but I don't want to get 2 products from the same manufacture (sorry, no GPS).

Looking at either Blackfire Total Polish and Seal, Pinnacle XMT 360, or Duragloss #151. They all seem less talked about (this could be the first test with Duragloss #151 in it!), so choose one and then I'll place the order.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

And asking again, are you going to be machine applying these, or just slapping them on with a foam applicator? 

How about trying something a bit different as well, like Wolfs Shine a And Seal?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Sheep said:


> I'm planning on doing this by machine, but some products (zymol) don't like machine, so maybe I'll do a hand section as well.





-Raven- said:


> And asking again, are you going to be machine applying these, or just slapping them on with a foam applicator?
> 
> How about trying something a bit different as well, like Wolfs Shine a And Seal?


And replying again, It will be done by machine. I might do a hand section with my car (the car I'm doing it on will only be there for a day and I don't know if I'll have time to do a hand section as well).

Wolf's Shine and Seal isn't available to me.

EDIT: Wait, is Nano Sealing Polish - Shine and Seal, the same product? I can get that.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sheep said:


> It's not nearly important enough to me to start asking for samples. I looked into some products in the past, and the shipping was more then the product. You can buy one and send it to me though


Wow that's cheeky Mister :doublesho But I do like your thinking style and frame of mind  How does a personal invitation through plane and courier sound to you I will hand in person.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Wow that's cheeky Mister :doublesho But I do like your thinking style and frame of mind  How does a personal invitation through plane and courier sound to you I will hand in person.


Have the Caviar ready.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Werkstatt Prime/ Prme Strong, are worth adding to your list if you haven't used them.
One of the best AIO's IME.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Have the Caviar ready.


Well breakfast I will have some English Muffin spread with Avocado and Cavier on top, that will wake me up from the jet lang 

For mains tobago and masogo with Cavoiur Japanese style of cuisine


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Werkstatt Prime/ Prme Strong, are worth adding to your list if you haven't used them.
> One of the best AIO's IME.


Prime Strong is no longer available, prime is though. Heard good things about it, it's still in contention and on sale so I would like to get it, but it's a different supplier which means an extra $15.00 to ship 2 different orders.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Would like to see also Britemax AIO and Carlack NSC

Tripple and Britemax are IMO like twins and NSC like father of them


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Would like to see also Britemax AIO and Carlack NSC
> 
> Tripple and Britemax are IMO like twins and NSC like father of them


Neither of those are available to me unfortunately.

If there is 1 thing you guys should take away from this, is the selection you have.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Sheep said:


> *Prime Strong is no longer available*, prime is though. Heard good things about it, it's still in contention and on sale so I would like to get it, but it's a different supplier which means an extra $15.00 to ship 2 different orders.


 Yeah it is »»»»»»»» http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-prime-strong-cat9.html


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah it is »»»»»»»» http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-prime-strong-cat9.html


<<<<<<<<------Check where I live, unless you want to pay for the shipping.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Sheep said:


> <<<<<<<<------Check where I live, unless you want to pay for the shipping.


Yeah i'm aware where you live...i'm just correcting your statement that 'it's no longer available' which was incorrect because it is.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Maxolen Super 3 Wax Polish
Carlack Complete 

If I could locate bottles I could send you a sample of both. Once I understand how to go about sending car care products to canada. Feel like a bloody terrorist every time I try to post something at my local PO!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Sheep said:


> Ok as it stands right now, I have these for the test.
> 
> - Autoglym SRP
> - Auto Finesse Tripple
> - Meguiars M6 Cleaner Wax


Watching with interest my 3 all time favourites which I still chop and change between


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah i'm aware where you live...i'm just correcting your statement that 'it's no longer available' which was incorrect because it is.


Allow me to correct your statement. If you scroll down to Werkstat, it's showing as discontinued.

http://autoobsessed.com/shop/waxes-and-sealants-c-21.html?page=2&sort=6a

Seriously man I'm not trying to have a pissing contest, I'm just answering peoples requests regarding the comparison. I can't get it anymore, wish I could, but I can't.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Maxolen Super 3 Wax Polish
> Carlack Complete
> 
> If I could locate bottles I could send you a sample of both. Once I understand how to go about sending car care products to canada. Feel like a bloody terrorist every time I try to post something at my local PO!


Yeah neither of those are available. If you feel like dealing with the post office I can send you my details, but I will understand if you don't. It's never a pleasant experience.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sheep said:


> Yeah neither of those are available. If you feel like dealing with the post office I can send you my details, but I will understand if you don't. It's never a pleasant experience.


Send it over in a PM and I'll see what I can do.

I'll grab a couple of small bottles from Walmart.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Send it over in a PM and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> I'll grab a couple of small bottles from Walmart.


And with the addition of these 2, that will be everything. I'll still order the Poli-Seal, but I'm going to run out of white pads so I will leave it at 6 contenders.

Now to find a car.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Maxolen Super 3 Wax Polish
> Carlack Complete
> 
> If I could locate bottles I could send you a sample of both. Once I understand how to go about sending car care products to canada. Feel like a bloody terrorist every time I try to post something at my local PO!


I do find Maxolen Super 3 Wax is decent but I have found if the bottle is over a year old the liquid goes very watery in consistency been told they have a shelf life of 1 year.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> I do find Maxolen Super 3 Wax is decent but I have found if the bottle is over a year old the liquid goes very watery in consistency been told they have a shelf life of 1 year.


All depends how long it's been sat in the warehouse too. I know the bottle I've got only came in from Switzerland about a month ago so it'll be a new sample


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Sheep said:


> Allow me to correct your statement. If you scroll down to Werkstat, it's showing as discontinued.
> 
> http://autoobsessed.com/shop/waxes-and-sealants-c-21.html?page=2&sort=6a
> 
> Seriously man I'm not trying to have a pissing contest, I'm just answering peoples requests regarding the comparison. I can't get it anymore, wish I could, but I can't.


Auto Obsessed may have discontinued it but it still shows up as available on the Werkstat site. Not trying to get in a pissing contest either.

http://www.werkstat.com/products/prime-strong


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

LostHighway said:


> Auto Obsessed may have discontinued it but it still shows up as available on the Werkstat site. Not trying to get in a pissing contest either.
> 
> http://www.werkstat.com/products/prime-strong


I figured that it was still around. It is probably a sign that Autoobssesed is probably dropping the brand/product versus it's world wide discontinuation. Hence why I said it's no longer available, versus discontinued.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok I ordered Optimum Poli-Seal nad a couple more pads. I won't have enough of 1 pad to do all products (I have Buff and Shine and LC CCS white pads for the test) but they should be fairly similar. I will note what prodcut is using what pad.

Hopefully spoony can get his stuff in the mail, last time when I had the Finis sample sent over it took a good few weeks to get here (however it was around christmas).

Looking forward to the test!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Send it over in a PM and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> I'll grab a couple of small bottles from Walmart.


Just wondering if these have been sent or not? If not no big deal I won't include them in the comparison. I have a car lined up and I have the time to do it this weekend hopefully.


----------

